# show off your dog here!



## duck_girl (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi! c'mon in and show of pics of your little pooches here! While your at it, feel free to join the 'what's your favorite breed' conversation.


My personal favorite breed is:

Manchester Terrier


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't really have a favorite breed, but we do have a min dacshund and a siberian husky puppy. No recent pics of the ole' doxie, but here is one of the puppy.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't really have a single favorite breed.

My favorite breeds are:
German Shepherd Dog
Siberian Husky
Golden Retriever
Shih Tzu
English Mastiff
St. Bernard
Great Dane


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nubby:



As for my favorite breed, I can't decide.
Doberman Pinchers, Boxers, Rotties, APBTs


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

My boy Kuma: 


























As for my favorite breed, while I haven't really met a breed I didn't like, my all time favorite would be, you guessed it, *Pugs*!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Pandora my German Shepherd and yet another Siberian Cain!










The rest of the crew!


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Our boy Dakota!



























Favorite breed? Siberian husky of course!


----------



## gingersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Favorite breed? Mutt!

Also retrievers, spaniels, and working dogs in general. No beauty queen dogs for me...

Here's Ginger:


----------



## jng2985 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Kuma'sMom said:


>


Thats just a great pic right there that is.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

bluedawg said:


> Thats just a great pic right there that is.


Yeah, I agree. Perfect in every way possible.


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's my Bindi. 18 month old female Papillon...


















Obviously, I love Papillons and I'm not real familiar with a lot of other breeds but I like MinPins and Boxers a lot.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay I'll bite.

First are the two shelties:

Nikki, who is 12










Trey, who will turn 12 in a few days










Then we have the papillons. From oldest to youngest is:

Summer, who just turned 4










Then Beau who is almost 4










More....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Then Rose just turned three










And Hiro who is 8 weeks old and still not home yet.




















Obviously my favorite breed is also a papillon.


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is Raven she is a Labrador Retriever Mixed










Here is Roxy she is a black tri Australian Shepherd











I have been bitten by the Aussie Bug so yea My favorite breed of dog is the Australian Shepherd


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

*This is Uallis, 15 month old English Mastiff.*



















*This is Eddie, my black Lab...He'll be 2 in October.*



















*My favorite breed is English Mastiff but I really like giant breed dogs in general. I could take in and love any type of dog though...it doesn't really matter that much.*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Everyone great pics. Laurelin your dogs are all so pretty.

Favorite breed above any other is 
American Pit Bull Terrier

but I have many secondary favorites
Boerboel, Cane Corso, Kai Ken, Kangal, Sarplaninac, Caucasian Ovtcharka, Perro Cimarron, Cani Pertiatzu, Belgian Malinois, Staffordshire Bull Terrier and many more. 

Here some of mine


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Love the pits, Spicy! Nice to see some working dog pics...especially when they're wearing my favorite color harness!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know it is hard to believe but my favorite breed is now and will always be the Rottweiler. I just love their personality and charm.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Aww, thanks bluedawg and InverseLogic, I got pretty lucky on that one.


----------



## duck_girl (Jun 12, 2008)

TO: everybody who posted in this tread,
THANKS, ya'll! your puppy-dogs are all SO adorible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kongs mama (Oct 14, 2007)

This is Kong and his buddy snowball. Sometimes he thinks snowball is a toy


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

HuskyLuv said:


> Love the pits, Spicy! Nice to see some working dog pics...especially when they're wearing my favorite color harness!


Thanks. Love purple! Your dog is gorgeous too, I love the contrast facial colors with the eyes. We have so many beautiful huskies on this forum!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow









Belle


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

Mini Dachshund Ivy & Standard poodle Kitty


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Well, excuse me for bragging, but I just think Reuben looks beeeuuuutiful in these snow pics:



















This was almost a year ago:










More recent:


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

I felt so bad for not having a pic of my ole' doxie, so here it is...


----------



## Dorkface<3 (Jun 3, 2008)

He hadnt grown into his ears quite yet. In that picture he was 5 months. He was just a little baby...


















He was sick when we first got him with Kennel Cough...He we are, that day we got himm...=/ both pics=[


----------



## tipsysmama (Jan 3, 2008)

This is my Tipsy (Shih-Tzu) in all hair stages:


Long









Medium









Short









T-Shirt










and my favorite breed..... hmm maybe a shih-tzu


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

k. here are my fur kids......

Cartman at about 3-4 mos old. These dogs love the snow/colder weather.










Cartman now 2.5 years old - this winter 










Quincy as a puppy: about 3-4 mos old. He is much smaller then his brother Cartman but the bolder personality.










Quincy from last summer - he was almost 2


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

continued...

Last.. but my favorite guy. Jake. We rescued him at 9 months old and cancer got him Oct.07. He was almost 12. He was a pure gentleman. Not he best pics because these were take 2 mos prior to us having to make that horrible decision. As for favoritie breed....love my Berners, but hmm. definatley want another Rottie. Very different dogs. I have been around so many Rottie's and and i just LOVE them. We are keeping our eye on a rescue.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

LuvmyRotti said:


> k. here are my fur kids......


They are beautiful. Don't you just love snow pics? Bernese Mt. Dogs? My baby loves the snow, too. He was outside playing during a snowstorm this past winter, and he was so covered I thought a neighbor might start reporting Abominable Snowman sightings!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Rubesmom. Love ur big boy! Yes, Bernese Mt.Dogs. Actually, we were thinking of getting a St.Bernard. The deciding factor was when we narrowed down the breeders (fewer St.Bernard breeders) the timing of ther Berner pups was right. I think we had to wait quite a bit for a St.Bernard pup because they were spoken for. We got the pups in Feb, and they found our house too hot, so they kept wanting to go "hang" in the snow. They were anti-social  The pic below is cute because it looks like they are having a conversation on the deck. The second is their first snow storm .


----------



## lilylow (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't have any pictures at work, but it does help passing the day by looking at all of your gorgeous dogs.

Favorite breed - The ones with legs!


----------



## Chiweenie (Jun 25, 2008)

Favortie breed: Chiweenie, Doxie, Min Pins, Dobermans, Rotties, German shepards, Huskyies, Pitbull <standard terrior or something> Heck, All of em'


































My Chiweenie named Mac <3333


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a few of my boy Otis-aka Sugar Daddy 

























Wanna guess what my favorite breed is??


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Betty and Nell.....


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with Lilylow.. The ones with legs are my fave. My Cairns are my dream dogs but any dog will do.


----------



## Zollow (Mar 26, 2008)

*C.D.*, the Basset Hound/Labrador/whoknowswhat mix, may just be the love of my life. He came into my life when I was eleven. He's an old man now, and he's still in my hometown with my mom. I miss him so and always wonder if I'll ever see him again. LOVE HIM.

Ears up:









I baked him a cake for his eleventh birthday (a couple of weeks late--when I got into town). That's carob on top, not chocolate. He's quickly approaching 14 now.









Some years ago:


----------



## Zollow (Mar 26, 2008)

We rescued *Love* on her last possible day at the shelter (we more or less pulled her out from under the needle). That was about 10 years ago, and Love proved time and time again that she was perfection personified. If all dogs had Love's temperament, shelters might be a lot less full (though somehow she ended up there ). Love was the happiest creature I've ever known. She passed away unexpectedly a couple of years ago. We're nearly certain she was a corgi mix.









*Willow* is our formerly feral kitty. She's struggling with some urinary tract issues at the moment. Please wish her well.


----------



## Zollow (Mar 26, 2008)

Finally, *Zoe*. 

My favorite breed is mutt (obviously). I love all dogs but currently have a soft spot for hounds and herders. 

An early evening romp:









Skinny Puppy. She's finally started to put on some weight lately (and her nose has turned black--I miss the multicolored nose!).









What happens when I don't put away my laundry promptly:









Avatar Picture:









I'm trying not to repeat any pictures posted in other threads. The more recent photos are on the other computer. Darn!


----------



## Vortec (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pictures guys. Here are a few shots of our pomeranian:

























In case you were wondering, his tongue doesn't always stick out like that.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Vortec said:


> In case you were wondering, his tongue doesn't always stick out like that.


Haha, Summer does that too!


----------



## Vortec (Jun 24, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Haha, Summer does that too!


lol, That's a really cute dog. 

Here are our other two dogs we currently have:


----------



## Bana (Jun 12, 2011)

Sarplaninac


----------



## Globe (Jun 12, 2011)

Socks. 5 minutes after she was born.









Socks, her brothers and sisters with their mom. First day in the grass.









Socks getting her first Fetch lesson from her dad Troja. (May he rest in peace)









Socks in a very typical situation at age 4 months. In trouble. 









Socks at present. Working. Guarding the house.


----------



## _LOKI_ (Jun 14, 2011)

heres some photos of my beautiful dog _LOKI_hell be 2 years old next month July 17th,hes border collie and australian shepherd mix.when he was not even 6 weeks old we found him and 3 other siblings dumped in a ditch in Geneva,indiana on a country road in front of a Amish school.the second i picked up Loki he melted my heart so i kept him and we took the others to a local shelter.where they all founds home within the first week being there.:rockon:as soon as i brought him home i bathed him and started his training,he was housebroken at 10 weeks old.and never chewed on anything that he wasnt supposed to or nor has he ever gotten into the garbage.his puppy stages were very enjoyable.it almost makes me want another puppy,ive been looking (wink,wink)i want a red merle border collie next so Loki can have a sister to play with.
















































and oh my i have so many more,i hope that everyone enjoys themeace:


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Here are my dogs...

pictures taken during SchH training.

Justice my working line OEB

















Horse my Mammoth (Mammut) bulldog


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

Here my first baby - Angel a lab mix. totally darling dogs and she totally lives to obey me. Calm as can be and never met a stranger.









This is Mr. Shifu....Miniature Schnauzer we adopted last year. He is spunky as any Terrier and tough cookie training wise. Total clown but he is one smart one.









When we got him









Shifu last month


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

luvmyrotti I love the pic of Quincy as a pup!!

Vortec you blk lab? looks alot like my handsome boy!

LuckySarah Horse is way too cute for his own good! lol


Everyone dogs are beautiful wish i had time and patients to comment on all the pics!
I LOVE all dogs and there would be no way for me to pick 1 breed to be my fav.
This is my big baby Rigz
















And my daughters best friend Kahlua


----------

